

The Top 20 Reasons Why Startups Fail [pdf] - rmason
https://www.cbinsights.com/research-reports/The-20-Reasons-Startups-Fail.pdf

======
rmason
Happen to be watching a video by Bill Gross who studied 200 startups and he
said the top reason they fail is timing, either the idea is too early or too
late.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZS-
NCSJ9Zo&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZS-
NCSJ9Zo&feature=youtu.be&list=UUx9hUCJQpWfFzUC0ENJi1Mg)

An awful lot has been figured out since the nineties when I did my last
startup. But the 'experts' still disagree on some pretty big things.

